# Bee on Lavender



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Taken with kit lens not macro quite pleased and surprised with the out come not perfect but i'm happy








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's bee on a blackcurrant leaf


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate. That'll cause quite a buzz.


----------

